# William Likens - Watch Thief



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Just an update on a post a put on a few months back.

After arranging a trade with this character (my Seiko quartz diver) for his Landmonster, I sent mine off. Mine duly arrived but no sign of his. Time passed but still no sign. He was ignoring my emails and I was getting increasingly worried. After sufficient time I then asked the question â€" on here and other sites â€" if anyone had had any bad dealings with him.

I got quite a few responses â€" seems that he has scammed several others out of their watches (including at least one Rolex).He even sold his Mayor a fake Rolex passed as a genuine. Sometimes he uses aliases , sometimes not. He usually gets the watches delivered to his home address :

William Likens 605 4th st Opp,Al 36467 USA But sometimes he uses family or friends addresses

On his MYLIFE page he is claiming to be an Ex-marine. Not sure if this is true or just more BS (he does seem to overflow with it)

One piece of info that I was given was that this guy was out on Parole. If I recall correctly, he was originally put away for 9 years â€" so I can only suspect it was something none too trivial. I contacted his local police who were pretty helpful. He is known to them pretty well â€" as is his â€˜methodâ€™ of acquiring watches. As jurisdiction is apparently an issue, they put me in touch with the FBI. Obviously I am conscious that these guys have far more important issues than this one but they seem eager to learn more. This is ongoing.

To rub it in â€" he is now sending me emails with raspberries on them. Childish I know but I donâ€™t think he is the brightest button in the box.

A big thanks to all those that have got in touch with offers of assistance and info â€" very much greatly appreciated I promise you.

At the Sheriffs request, I have also sent him (and the FBI) the contact details of other fellow victims (obviously having sought their permission to do so). If anyone else wants me to do the same then please feel free to get in touch â€" or I can pass on the contact details of the Police.

I did put my original post on a couple of other forums as a warning (surprised by the distinct negativity from a Rolex forum but there you go) â€" and will do so with this one â€" as a warning to others.

So watch out for any trade deals with a guy named William Lamar Likens from Opp Alabama. And be vigilant with deals in the same area â€" in case he is using a cousin a relatives ID (mind you he may well have married a relative so they may have the same name).

Thanks for reading

Barry

PS. Just heard that he has just scammed another chap out of a as-new Samurai. Used a different name apparantly. Nice guy eh


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

what a d?ck!!. sorry to hear your story.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Opp, Alabama, per capita income $15.3K. Doesn't sound like many high-priced watches might be sold there.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opp,_Alabama


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

As I recall, this is the address that corresponds to an empty lot.

Later,

William


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Not sure if its an empty lot but its where he is getting 'his' watches delivered.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There does not appear to be a mail box. I imagine his mail is held at the local post office/outlet and he picks it up there, or perhaps he owns the neighbouring home and it is delivered there.

Later,

William


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Mmm that's interestin . Thanks William. I wonder I the local post office would be interested then


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

What a scumbag. People like this really get my goat. We work hard to be able to enjoy our hobby and he takes advantage of our trusting nature.


----------



## MuckMonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

Can you send a box of dog turds by airmail?


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

this scum is a real ars**ole! must be frustrating for you... hope this scum get caught and do time for it!


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Just had another email guys from a guy in the Uk who has just seen my posts (after sending his watch over 10 weeks ago - and heard nothing back). Looks like Likens is actually ramping us his activity


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I've heard of this guy before, sorry to hear you've been scammed. Hopefully he will catch face herpes or something.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Perhaps it is time to scam the scammer, like this guy does.

http://www.ebolamonkeyman.com/


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Another reason to have some sort of feedback page on this forum, like Heroes & Villains on TZ. This would never have happened if we'd had that facility.

Goes without saying OP that I feel for your loss and the subsequent BS you've been through.

David


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

MuckMonkey said:


> Can you send a box of dog turds by airmail?


That's a fantastic idea and you have his address. Make it a big box though with many turds in it.

David


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

I've got a stack of freshly layed Chocolate Labrador dung you can send! :yes:


----------

